# GY modifier/ABN



## LJones9199 (Jan 19, 2011)

If a Medicare patient comes in for an E/M visit with diagnosis and at that time the physician orders a urinalysis for screening purposes only, can you append modifier GY and not do an ABN?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Kevinph84 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Modifiers GA, GY, GX, GZ*

I think their is NCD for Urinalysis. Therefore I believe you would append -GA if an ABN had been signed. In no ABN has been signed, then you would use modifier -GZ. If the claim is statutorily excluded, you should append modifier -GY. Modifier -GX is used when a voluntary ABN is issued, when it is not required.


----------

